# Guardian Investment Management



## eraticfox (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi all I was wondering if anyone has ever heard of this company or known anyone who has worked for them. The are an wealth management firm who sell financial projects. Sorry I can post a link as I am a new users

I am in the interview process with them at the moment yet online there seems to be a few stories suggesting they are a scam although these seem to be dated to 2009. Not much on that front since apart from a few people complaining about cold calling?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

eraticfox said:


> Hi all I was wondering if anyone has ever heard of this company or known anyone who has worked for them. The are an wealth management firm who sell financial projects. Sorry I can post a link as I am a new users
> 
> I am in the interview process with them at the moment yet online there seems to be a few stories suggesting they are a scam although these seem to be dated to 2009. Not much on that front since apart from a few people complaining about cold calling?


Hi,
Their website looks impressive but they dont list a Dubai office address - this seems like a big ommission if they are trying to recruit staff and customers in this country.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## kmdxb (Jan 19, 2014)

eraticfox said:


> Hi all I was wondering if anyone has ever heard of this company or known anyone who has worked for them. The are an wealth management firm who sell financial projects. Sorry I can post a link as I am a new users
> 
> I am in the interview process with them at the moment yet online there seems to be a few stories suggesting they are a scam although these seem to be dated to 2009. Not much on that front since apart from a few people complaining about cold calling?


The question would more likely be has anyone had a call from a company describing themselves as a 'wealth management firm' and they've been anything other than a scam? These sort of companies certainly don't have a good reputation among anyone I know.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

kmdxb said:


> These sort of companies certainly don't have a good reputation among anyone I know.


Absolutely - I get one call a week from them so I would suggest that the OP gets a job as an estate agent as they are liked much more than 'wealth management' experts 

The lack of financial controls in the UAE makes investment a nightmare compared with any other countries, so the Op may find themselves just another telesales rep trying to sell 'top stocks, especially reserved for someone of your investment potential' or whatever line they are spinning today


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I wouldn't take any 'Wealth Manager' role as they never pay a basic and there is always massive start up costs involved in the role i.e. you have to supply own laptop, pay for your own BDM to generate leads, pay for business cards, pay for office space etc etc. You're basically self employed but working for someone else.

IF you do happen to get paid it would only be a retainer that would have to be paid back.

Too many variables in the that role tbh, don't get me wrong the money is amazing but it's bloody hard work if you're new here and don't have a network in place.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

londonmandan said:


> I wouldn't take any 'Wealth Manager' role as they never pay a basic and there is always massive start up costs involved in the role i.e. you have to supply own laptop, pay for your own BDM to generate leads, pay for business cards, pay for office space etc etc. You're basically self employed but working for someone else. IF you do happen to get paid it would only be a retainer that would have to be paid back. Too many variables in the that role tbh, don't get me wrong the money is amazing but it's bloody hard work if you're new here and don't have a network in place.


You will probably need ridiculously pointed shoes, and cloak yourself in an awful aftershave, too.


----------

